# TV preachers gang up to peddling american exceptionalism.



## gordon 2 (Oct 26, 2016)

I just happened to find a TV station today with a whole flock of important TV preachers basically pushing for american exceptionalism as an important consideration for the christian in the next election.


 I know it has been a political bromide to woo the christian vote for yrs, but is it biblical that american exceptionalism and being a christian walk hand in hand?

If I understand correctly the point is that God ushered an exceptional republic and it is possible to vote in the next election contrary to God's will in this regard?

Is this correct?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 26, 2016)

"American Exceptionalism" 
Does that mean we are a Messianic Nation?


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh..... Some think the US is the Kingdom...shallow minds.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 27, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> "American Exceptionalism"
> Does that mean we are a Messianic Nation?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_exceptionalism

Art as relates to this forum and topic here, see Puritan roots and American Revolution and republicanism.


"To deny American exceptionalism is in essence to deny the heart and soul of this nation." Mike Huckabee.

So Art maybe I can rephrase my initial question: Are the TV preachers taking the side of America's puritan heritage regards exceptionalism ( city on the hill)  and possibly the political view of american exceptionalism and attributing both to God's will and that this ( american exceptionalism) is the real issue of this election?  When religious people say, as lots of TV preachers are now saying, that this election will decide if" America as we know it" will survive or not-- is this " american exceptionalism" what they are talking about ( the as we know it), although they might not use these terms but others such as  globalism vs America first or make America great again?

What is your  spiritual-christian-religious perspective on this?


----------



## formula1 (Oct 27, 2016)

*re:*

I'm all for American exceptionalism but my hope for the message emanating from the borders of America to be that God is the One who is exceptional and who made America exceptional!

This is not taking place and perhaps our America as we know it must fail so that God can be lifted up once again!


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 27, 2016)

formula1 said:


> I'm all for American exceptionalism but my hope for the message emanating from the borders of America to be that God is the One who is exceptional and who made America exceptional!
> 
> This is not taking place and perhaps our America as we know it must fail so that God can be lifted up once again!




Thanks for you post bros. This is a bit of an eye opener for me.


----------



## Israel (Oct 27, 2016)

The United States were born of rebellion. I have no judgment of that. Perhaps some might say it was to a higher obedience. And ultimately, perhaps it was. 

Nevertheless, I have seen a resident pride of independence, not touted in measure to a dependence on the Lord. And that too, is not mine to judge. A man only harms his own soul when he looks to earthy things as either noteworthy or worthy as means of securing what is only secured by Jesus Christ.

The promise of liberty abides, in the Abiding One. And no other.


----------

